
Show HN: See my project YCnews: News and Comments "mouse over" apart - valjavec
Twitter is often my source of Hacker News, but I had a problem of getting just the news without HN comments, which many times are even better than news itself, so I came up with an idea to have news and comments under the same URL.<p>I parse RSS feeds, put new items in database, get bit.ly short link and post all to Twitter.<p>Links on twitter are like this http://xcode.x10.mx/?id=2411858 and to see HN comments all you need is to move mouse over the handle on the left side.<p>What do you think? Like it, have any suggestions, ideas or anything else in mind feel free to speak up.<p>I'm happily using it and if someone else find it useful too even better:)<p>http://twitter.com/YCnews
======
Swizec
Nice idea, but I'm seeing a few problems.

Clicked the "A JVM does what" link on the twitter feed and after a wait that
was an eternity in internet time (probably int he 10 second range or more) the
page looked like an iframe with the original url loaded in.

And the interface is confusing. It is never good when I first feel like crying
out in rage that there are none of the promised comments, then only realize
where to find them after reading your explanation a few times to pinpoint the
info (I'm a product of the internet, read very sparsely :P)

My suggestion is to make it more obvious where the comments are, or even to
parse them out of the HN page and display them in your own way.

~~~
valjavec
I see your point.

Interface probably is confusing. I'll put sign on handlers first to see if
that helps.

Thx for idea about parsing, if I go for that it enables many more options
about comment display as you pointed out!

------
petercooper
I like the idea and this has been an issue I've felt while following most HN
Twitter feeds but the implementation is a little.. _shiny_. If you made it a
bit more basic (fill the window for starters, no need for the giant margins)
and ditched the transitions, it'd fit in better with the geek aesthetic.

Also, consider branching out to the firehose sometime. I come to HN anyway so
I don't really need such a thing for stuff that's already on the front page,
but having everything in /new with something like this means I'm more likely
to vote it up :-) Anything that encourages people to monitor /new is a big
win.

~~~
valjavec
Thx for feedback!

Implementation is shiny yup - for now;) I did it as fast as possible to get
feedback and see if it's worth putting extra effort in.

Agree on /new issue. Hmm.. perhaps I shall try publishing everything from /new
that gets at least a comment or an upvot... will ping you on twitter when done
(prob not tomorrow but by the end of the week).

------
valjavec
Clickable link <http://twitter.com/YCnews>

